# 5D3 - problem?



## timkbryant (Sep 26, 2012)

OK. I will admit I don't know if this is a problem.

I just bought a 5D3 yesterday, and when I pulled it out of the box last night, I noticed I could not turn the mode dial. Is this a problem? Or, is it designed that it won't turn if the camera is not turned on? I did not even put a battery in the camera last night, as I'm not going to start playing with it until the weekend.

I have never had a camera where the mode dial DIDN'T turn when it's turned off, so that's why I'm asking.

Thanks.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 26, 2012)

Did you try pushing the mode dial lock release button (center of dial) before turning it?


----------



## timkbryant (Sep 26, 2012)

I did.

I tried turning. Nothing. I pushed the button and tried again. Nothing. Pushed the button again and tried it. Nothing.

Not too concerned yet, since I never tried powering it up.

Maybe I'll try powering it up when I get home tonight and trying again. Like I said, it's never happened before but then again this is my first camera of this caliber.



neuroanatomist said:


> Did you try pushing the mode dial lock release button (center of dial) before turning it?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 26, 2012)

Just to be clear - you must push in the button and hold it in while turning the dial - push and turn, not push then turn.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 26, 2012)

I hate that button. I've lost a lot of the feeling in my hands and can't easily operate buttons. In 14 years of using DSLR's. I've never had the dial turn by accident. I wonder what it might cost to heve it removed


----------



## timkbryant (Sep 27, 2012)

No.

I will try it.

If indeed that's how it works, that the button has to be pushed in to turn the dial, then that's the stupidest way of doing things I've ever encountered. Who was the idiot who designed that? The better way would be the button stays depressed (or raised) when it's in lock mode and the opposite when free. But to hold the button to turn the dial? Idiotic.

But I'll reserve my continued raging until I see if that's why I could not turn the dial.



neuroanatomist said:


> Just to be clear - you must push in the button and hold it in while turning the dial - push and turn, not push then turn.


----------



## RunAndGun (Sep 27, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I hate that button. I've lost a lot of the feeling in my hands and can't easily operate buttons. In 14 years of using DSLR's. I've never had the dial turn by accident. I wonder what it might cost to heve it removed



I bought my first 5DMKII in '08 and have two plus a MKIII. I have NEVER turned the mode dial by accident on either MKII. I don't know if I hate the button on the MKIII, but to me it is definitely more of a hinderance than a help. I would definitely prefer the camera without it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 27, 2012)

timkbryant said:


> If indeed that's how it works...



That's how Canon says it works. So...feel free to start continue raging now, if you like.


----------



## Zlatko (Sep 27, 2012)

RunAndGun said:


> I bought my first 5DMKII in '08 and have two plus a MKIII. I have NEVER turned the mode dial by accident on either MKII. I don't know if I hate the button on the MKIII, but to me it is definitely more of a hinderance than a help. I would definitely prefer the camera without it.


I've also used the 5D2 since 2008, but have occasionally accidentally moved the mode dial and have missed photos as a result. The dial on the 5D2 is not very stiff. I think the locking dial on the 5D3 (and also on the 60D) is an excellent feature. It keeps me from accidentally going into Bulb mode (yikes!) or Manual when I thought I was in Av mode. Having to push the button on the 5D3 feels awkward at first, but quickly becomes second nature. I don't give it any thought now, and I'm confident that the mode I set will stay set until I decide to change it. So I do prefer the locking mode dial.

By the way, the locking mode dial was an available upgrade on the 5D2. Canon started offering this modification in response to requests from photographers.


----------



## Jim K (Sep 27, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I hate that button. I've lost a lot of the feeling in my hands and can't easily operate buttons. In 14 years of using DSLR's. I've never had the dial turn by accident. I wonder what it might cost to heve it removed


Probably around $100, if they will even do it. That's what they charge to put the lock button on a 5D2 or 7D.

BTW, I like the locking dial. I don't worry about it moving when I pull up my 100-400 hanging by my hip on a BR 7 strap. I've only done it a few times but it does kill all the shots until you notice what has happened


----------



## pierceography (Sep 27, 2012)

I like the button. I primarily work in Av, and while it hasn't happened to me a lot, I've accidentally switched my 7D to M -- which frequently use for long exposures -- when pulling it out of my sling backpack. This means I've exposed my sensor to entirely too much light at long exposure times and risking damage (yes, I know... call me overly cautious).

I normally use my thumb and middle finger to switch modes, so pressing down with my index finger in the middle is much less of a hassle than accidentally taking a shot in M with the shutter set at 30". I usually have to shut the camera off and back on since I'd rather not wait the full 30 seconds. The lock button has never caused me to miss a shot, but the camera being in the wrong mode definitely has.

Just my $0.02.

Now cue the hecklers telling me to better operate my camera. ;-)


----------



## timkbryant (Sep 28, 2012)

Truthfully, I hadn't (still haven't) had a chance to sit down and read through the manual. Doubtless had I done so I would have seen that.

I still think it's dumb.



neuroanatomist said:


> timkbryant said:
> 
> 
> > If indeed that's how it works...
> ...


----------



## thomasl4 (Sep 28, 2012)

While I don't believe the button is necessary, it hasn't bothered me at all. What bothered me was going from shooting with the 5D Mark II then the 1DX for work and then 5D III. I keep trying to press drive and metering buttons on the left side. 

The button shouldn't have to be depressed very deeply, in fact it should turn smoothly with a light tap of the button. If it doesn't then take it back to the shop.


----------



## gbchriste (Sep 28, 2012)

+1 for the button. I had the 5D2 and while it didn't happen a lot, I did on occasion bump the dial. I shot a wedding with the 5D3 this past weekend. The church was very unevenly lit and I needed two different exposure and focus setups for the different areas of the room. I also needed to be able to quickly switch back and forth between those settings depending on which way the lens was pointing. I set up custom settings under C1 and C2 modes, and switched between them throughout the ceremony as needed. It was an absolutely smooth and effortless operation.


----------



## crasher8 (Sep 28, 2012)

I love the button. My 7D's button would turn WAY too easily. I also like the design as opposed to the lock on the Elan 7 which turns with the dial. Smart move Canon.


----------



## christianronnel (Sep 28, 2012)

I don't understand why people are troubled with the dial button. I mean come on, my 5-year old niece is able to turn the mode dial with ease.

I have it on my 60D and thank goodness Canon didn't leave it out on the 5D3 (unlike the flip-out screen). I was asked to shoot with a different camera a few times for events (7D and T3i without a grip) and the button kept being changed the whole time when I'm using it in portrait orientation, it was annoying. Fortunately I only shoot in manual mode and I noticed right away if the dial had been changed otherwise I would have a lot of bad photos.

I think it's one of those little additions on my 5D3 that makes it close to perfect. All it needs now is the reticulating screen.


----------



## Sony (Sep 28, 2012)

I dont like the button. I love it !!! LOL


----------



## PeterJ (Sep 28, 2012)

I thought it sucked at first but quite like it now used to it. It's not as though it's something I normally change too often during shooting. I remember picking up my 7D once when it was just out of warranty and thinking the top button panel had failed because the ISO and AF buttons wouldn't work and cursing a bit until I realised it'd ended up in green box mode :.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 28, 2012)

christianronnel said:


> I don't understand why people are troubled with the dial button. I mean come on, my 5-year old niece is able to turn the mode dial with ease.
> 
> I have it on my 60D and thank goodness Canon didn't leave it out on the 5D3 (unlike the flip-out screen). I was asked to shoot with a different camera a few times for events (7D and T3i without a grip) and the button kept being changed the whole time when I'm using it in portrait orientation, it was annoying. Fortunately I only shoot in manual mode and I noticed right away if the dial had been changed otherwise I would have a lot of bad photos.
> 
> I think it's one of those little additions on my 5D3 that makes it close to perfect. All it needs now is the reticulating screen.



agreed. Originally I was against it since it makes it a pain for a quick real time swap between C modes shooting action (making up for still faulty AutoISO implementation) but then I was shooting two bodies all weekend with the 7D dangling around my back and hitting my backpack and I kept grabbing it and it would in weird modes and at first I'd be what the what is going on, so I quickly learned to love the idea of the mode dial button concept.


----------



## comsense (Sep 28, 2012)

You know what's actually dumb -
1) Not able to figure it out without reading the manual.
2) Coming to online forum to rant about "a problem with 5D3" instead of reading the manual.

It's just a non essential feature that some will hate while others would love. 



timkbryant said:


> Truthfully, I hadn't (still haven't) had a chance to sit down and read through the manual. Doubtless had I done so I would have seen that.
> 
> I still think it's dumb.
> 
> ...


----------



## spinworkxroy (Sep 28, 2012)

I guess the button is a 50/50 love/hate thing.
The best thing Canon should've done was to make the button "lockable" so for people who don't like it can leave it "unlocked"


----------



## Menace (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm perfectly happy using the dial+push button on mine - takes a fraction of a second. 

Mind you, mine almost always stays on M so don't have to change it very often.


----------



## pierceography (Sep 28, 2012)

comsense said:


> You know what's actually dumb -
> 1) Not able to figure it out without reading the manual.
> 2) Coming to online forum to rant about "a problem with 5D3" instead of reading the manual.



^^^^^^ this

lol

Come on, we were all thinking it. At least someone said it!


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Sep 28, 2012)

One thing I really like about the Mark III is the location of the on/off switch at the base of the mode dial. On my Mark I the switch was down low on the back of the camera and when I'd let it hang from the strap, it would bump against my body and switch into a different mode (that I never bothered to identify) which was between the on and off positions.


----------



## timkbryant (Sep 29, 2012)

OK. OK. I get it. It was a silly question that could have been avoided had I read the manual.

In my defence, I bought the camera Tuesday, and opened it up to look at it that evening. I wasn't planning to actually charge it up and start into the manual until Saturday, since my job keeps me quite busy during the week.

I would have come across the info about how the lock button works eventually.

Now, my mind is at ease and I can realize my overreaction.


----------



## christianronnel (Sep 29, 2012)

timkbryant said:


> OK. OK. I get it. It was a silly question that could have been avoided had I read the manual.
> 
> In my defence, I bought the camera Tuesday, and opened it up to look at it that evening. I wasn't planning to actually charge it up and start into the manual until Saturday, since my job keeps me quite busy during the week.
> 
> ...



My apologies, I meant no offense and my comment wasn't directed at you. neuroanatomist already answered your question.

I'm just annoyed that some people keep on complaining about the lock button which is obviously useful and I'm concerned that Canon might leave it out in the future iterations of their products. (Assuming they listen to the complainers).

I hope you enjoy your new camera as much as I enjoy mine.


----------



## timkbryant (Sep 30, 2012)

None taken.

In other news, I held down the button and turned the dial. I guess I'll have to get used to it.



christianronnel said:


> timkbryant said:
> 
> 
> > OK. OK. I get it. It was a silly question that could have been avoided had I read the manual.
> ...


----------



## Rex (Sep 30, 2012)

The button is brilliant. Simple solution to an issue that ruins lots of photos for lots of people.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Sep 30, 2012)

christianronnel said:


> I don't understand why people are troubled with the dial button. I mean come on, my 5-year old niece is able to turn the mode dial with ease.
> 
> I have it on my 60D and thank goodness Canon didn't leave it out on the 5D3 (unlike the flip-out screen). I was asked to shoot with a different camera a few times for events (7D and T3i without a grip) and the button kept being changed the whole time when I'm using it in portrait orientation, it was annoying. Fortunately I only shoot in manual mode and I noticed right away if the dial had been changed otherwise I would have a lot of bad photos.
> 
> I think it's one of those little additions on my 5D3 that makes it close to perfect. All it needs now is the reticulating screen.



I'm glad they put the button on. Like you, occasionally I have had the mode dial switch, and almost always at the worst possible time.

RE: articulating screen on the 5d3, personally, I'm glad they left it out. If I shot a lot more video I would have liked it, but I'm almost a pure stills shooter.


----------



## christianronnel (Sep 30, 2012)

Today, the button on a friend's 7D got turned around to who knows which mode while carrying the camera with one of those blackrapids shoulder straps. It probably happened more times before but something finally gave in and broke. Now the dial isn't aligned and it seems to like to stay on the green mode. He's going to try resetting the camera by removing some battery inside but he might have to send it in for repairs. It's unfortunate for him but it shows another reason why that lock button is essential.



Drizzt321 said:


> RE: articulating screen on the 5d3, personally, I'm glad they left it out. If I shot a lot more video I would have liked it, but I'm almost a pure stills shooter.



Haha, I said "reticulating" screen like a snake


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 1, 2012)

christianronnel said:


> Today, the button on a friend's 7D got turned around to who knows which mode while carrying the camera with one of those blackrapids shoulder straps. It probably happened more times before but something finally gave in and broke. Now the dial isn't aligned and it seems to like to stay on the green mode. He's going to try resetting the camera by removing some battery inside but he might have to send it in for repairs. It's unfortunate for him but it shows another reason why that lock button is essential.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed you did. I knew what you meant though


----------



## awinphoto (Oct 1, 2012)

RunAndGun said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I hate that button. I've lost a lot of the feeling in my hands and can't easily operate buttons. In 14 years of using DSLR's. I've never had the dial turn by accident. I wonder what it might cost to heve it removed
> ...



I do a lot of photography on the move... with the camera hanging from my shoulders by the straps, mode dial issues were ALWAYS a problem for me... I would have the dial on M or AV and bring the camera up ready to shoot and next thing I knew it could be in B or C1 or whatever and if i was lucky, i would catch it before I did a shot and got burned... if I wasn't, I would lose shots. First time I ever really had that problem.. 50D, didn't catch the problem... lost an entire shoot. My camera usually goes whereever I go and that mode dial has always been a liability for me... not anymore...


----------

